# After The Global get together Ireland!



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Well I have finally decided and we are off HOME after Lickhill.
So now I am trying to plan the Ould Sod Trip and I am looking for help.
Normally arriving in Rosslare I wouls head to my home town of Waterford and stay at Family or Friends, but his time I am leaving that for the way back. So my first real destination is Gelnbeigh in Kerry. The problem is We take yhe 2:45 ferry arriving after 6 so it is not really viable to drive to Kerry at that time. So now to find some place to stay, We cannot use friends as getting away after only one very late night would be almost impossible so a site or wild spot. I am thinking of St Margrets in Rosslare but anyother suggestion would be appreciated.
I could I suppose drive for an hour or two after arrival but that would be as far as Waterford which is Home and therefore have to stop in.
Also funny enough because I come from the area I have never needed to find anyplace to stay qway from friends or family so any suggestions from tourists would be good.

Many thanks 
Mike


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Mike,

You have a PM.

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Dont forget the effect of foot and mouth on your van's contents at border controls. See here >border controls<


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike

The last time we took the ferry from Rossliare, on the way down from Sligo we stayed in Buncloady N80. Parked in the square and dined in the Chantry restaurant no problems at all and great food. When we travel around we just seek out a small village pick a quiet spot and bed down for the night never been a problem.

Wobby


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Guys.
But the border controls have set me thinking.
Do I need to restrict what I bring into the UK also?
If so I need to unload the Freezer
Regards
Mike


----------

